

Tools designed to fight trolls are being used to crack down on dissent - r721
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/2/6083647/facebook-s-report-abuse-button-has-become-a-tool-of-global-oppression

======
aetherson
"Tools designed to silence people with unpopular views are being used to
silence people with unpopular views."

------
MichaelGG
You'd think that Facebook would weight people's abuse reports if they ever
abuse them. So perhaps 10 flags is enough to temporarily block a page if the
reporting users are in good standing. But if they're proven to have bad
judgement, then require far more reports. Same for "creating dozens of
accounts" \- that's some basic level stuff I'd expect FB able to deal with.

~~~
DINKDINK
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sybil_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sybil_attack)

------
fiatmoney
Trolls _are_ dissent; they're just not always particularly polite about it.

This is almost the Platonic archetype of trolling:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal)

~~~
krapp
I don't think that's true. Or if it is, it places no value at all on dissent
itself - anyone you disagree with on the internet would be a 'troll'.

~~~
cheald
Many people on the internet immediately minimize any argument they don't agree
with as "trolling". It's easier to just call the other person a malintentioned
degenerate than to actually address the points they raise.

------
bediger4000
I imagine the trolls in question feel pretty darn good about this, eh?

